# Dream Fuzz



## sertanksalot (Apr 30, 2019)

Awesome build, very pleased with the overall result.  I decided to try rubber stamp letters with solvent ink for the graphics, for a DIY look.  I had some challenges, listed here for reference: a) hole registration: LED is out of position, and the tone potentiometer is really stretched to save on connecting wires b) I used a momentary footswitch by mistake first time (no power) c) I first tried a found LED which did not work [I think it was infrared].  Both corrected.  I will be more mindful of control position next time.

Working great!  10/10 would distort with again.  The tone knob has a good response.  The gain really kicks in at 10%+.  The sag control is experimental, it mostly just cuts the sound.


----------



## zgrav (May 1, 2019)

I think the lettering is pretty cool.


----------



## JetFixxxer (May 1, 2019)

Like the lettering as well. 

Why didn't use the toggle switch?


----------



## chongmagic (May 1, 2019)

Looks great what did you use for the lettering?


----------



## Funnel (May 1, 2019)

The finish looks great.  I like the stamp look


----------



## sertanksalot (May 1, 2019)

Thanks for the compliments.  ?

I decided to leave out the toggle switch for aesthetic reasons, completely arbitrary.

The lettering is done with Signature clickable letters stamp set by Recollections and Stazon solvent ink - both from a local craft store.  The ink has a good adherence - no clear coat needed.  I would try smaller letters next time.


----------



## jrios001 (May 2, 2019)

What size stamps did you use?


----------



## sertanksalot (May 2, 2019)

The letters are the medium size 1/4 " high.  As you can see, there is a real estate limit.  These were off the shelf at the retail store.  They also have 3/8 " characters (online) which I will try next.


----------

